
2014 Seven Day Roguelike Challenge - robocaptain
http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=7DRL_Challenge_2014 
======
devindotcom
Can't wait to see the results. The term "roguelike" should be taken with a
grain of salt of course - many are more like "roguelite" or the other
preferred monitor, "procedural death labyrinths."

Between Teleglitch, Nuclear Throne, Legend of Dungeon, Rogue Legacy, Risk of
Rain, Tower of Guns, and a few others, the last year or so has been massively
fun for roguelike fans as we've seen pieces of the genre applied to other
genres, usually with pretty amazing results.

~~~
mushly
Any personal recommendations out of all those?

~~~
PavlovsCat
Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup (DCSS) gets updated all the time, sometimes
drastically, so in my books it's still a "fresh" (and very good) game:
[http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/](http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/)

~~~
b0rsuk
Try POWDER. It's inspired by Crawl, but has enough ideas of its own. In
particular it makes Crawl's weapon and god systems look pathetic. And the
writing is spectacular.

~~~
babuskov
When I type "powder" into Google I get random games, not sure which one you
are referring to. Could you give an URL?

~~~
e12e
The only rougelike "POWDER" I'm aware of is:

[http://www.zincland.com/powder/](http://www.zincland.com/powder/)

It's listen along with "a few others" at eg:

[http://rogue-life.ourden.org/powder](http://rogue-life.ourden.org/powder)

------
NAFV_P

      This seems a quiet, peaceful place.
      ####
      ...#     #######%##%#
      ##.##%%###........!.#
       #..<@..............#
      ##..######....j.......
      ....#    #..........#
      #####    #######.####

------
kbenson
The first time I heard of this was after finding Powder, which was a cool free
roguelike that worked on Nintendo DS handhelds that had ways to play homebrew
(as well on other platforms). The author seems to like entering the challenge,
as he has a crazy number of 7DL games on his page[1].

[1]: [http://www.zincland.com/](http://www.zincland.com/)

------
cgarrigue
Although some people are trying to participate to both, I think the Cyberpunk
Game Jam could have benefited from not running partially concurrently.

*[http://itch.io/jam/cyberpunk-jam](http://itch.io/jam/cyberpunk-jam)

------
jere
Yea, I've tried, but haven't been able to get anything about this to the front
page. Wrote a blog post about it: [http://jere.in/lets-make-a-
game](http://jere.in/lets-make-a-game)

I wanted to get the word out earlier, but it's not too late to start and still
have a whole 7 days! I'm starting tomorrow morning.

------
fournm
Oh crap I totally lost track of when it started this year. Dang, I was
planning to take the week of it off so I could go completely absurd with it. I
wonder if I can do a crunch week at work and 7drl at the same time..

~~~
babuskov
Depending on the scope of the project, you might pull it. I just signed up,
although I would probably have only 3-4 hours each day.

------
NAFV_P
Has anyone heard of this one:

[http://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper.php](http://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper.php)

A roguelike using hyperbolic geometry. Looking at the screenshots it instantly
reminded me of M.C. Escher lithographs.

------
tled
I find this game interesting : [http://roguelikegames.com/star-
wars](http://roguelikegames.com/star-wars)

------
Orangeair
Why did they start a contest with a running time measured in hours right
before daylight savings time? Are they trying to confuse people?

~~~
kbenson
Because not everyone observes DST and the challenge probably isn't meant to be
US centric. Even in the US, Hawaii and Arizona don't bother[1].

[1]:
[http://www.timeanddate.com/time/dst/2014.html](http://www.timeanddate.com/time/dst/2014.html)

~~~
waqf
And a lot of people (think Europe) observe DST but not on those dates.

